# NGD Yamaha LL16M



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Picked this up at the North Van L&M today. I went in to buy a full size 6 string solid wood acoustic and take advantage of the 6 month no interest sale. My budget was hopefully around $1200 but no more than $1700 plus taxes max. I tried every Gibson, Taylor, Martin, Larrivee, and Yamaha they had that was below $2,000 with solid woods. There was a very nice Larrivee with a spruce top and walnut back and sides. It was the best sounding of the lot but the action was a little high and it didn't have a pickup. The Yamaha was a very close second sound wise and it played much better than the Larrivee. The Yamaha was by far the loudest of them all. It's a little bright but my hearing is toast at high frequencies so it sounds great to me. Not as bright as the Taylors but brighter than the Gibsons, Martins and Larrivees. I am very impressed with the fit and finish. It has an Engleman spruce top, mahogany back and sides and a 5 piece mahogany neck. The binding is maple wood which looks very nice. It was also the least expensive guitar I tried. I'm a very happy camper.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now if they only made one concert size with a cutaway, a 24" scale, etc


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Now if they only made one concert size with a cutaway, a 24" scale, etc


I’ve got a Taylor GS Mini for a small guitar. I really like it. I was looking for a larger guitar. It may seem weird but going from the 23” scale of the Taylor to the 25.5” of the Yamaha I don’t notice any difference in playability. They feel different but I wouldn’t say one was easier or more comfortable than the other. They both play like butter


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Such a great value in the Yamaha line. This is all solid back and sides too, right?

Is it this one?

Yamaha - A.R.E. Dreadnought Acoustic/Electric Guitar - Mahogany


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Greg Ellis said:


> Nice! Such a great value in the Yamaha line. This is all solid back and sides too, right?
> 
> Is it this one?
> 
> Yamaha - A.R.E. Dreadnought Acoustic/Electric Guitar - Mahogany


Yes, that is the one. I don't know what they've done to the neck but it is a very nice neck to play. I'm not good at describing necks but I know what I like and I really like this one. This is a quote from the web site:
"A reevaluation of string spacing, string height, fingerboard binding, and neck taper led to a new neck shape that better fits todays raditional players. The new design offers stable grip and smooth playability over the full length of the neck."


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Those have been one of the best sonic deals in guitarland since they were introduced. I'm not a fan of the pickguard shape but that's a minor quibble that has nothing to do with anything to do with sound.

Good deal! A lifer guitar!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice. I just sold my LL16 ARE to make some room in the apartment, but I’ll miss it. They are great guitars that sound really good.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the new LL16, I had one for years with rosewood back and sides and loved it. Mine really came to life when I changed the saddle to bone and the pins to tusq.


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

Congrats!

I love Yamaha L serious guitars and that A.R.E treatment gives them a nice, open sound pretty much from the get go.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Congrats!

I have an LL6 (same guitar, but with a solid top and laminate back and sides). Before buying it I had never really given Yamaha acoustics any attention as I thought they were cheap based on having tried some of their low end models, but that was a mistake on my part. I was also set on getting an all solid wood guitar but, when I bought my LL6, I thought it sounded better than the LL16 that my local store had in stock (I am not saying that the LL6 is better than the LL16, just that my particular LL6 was better than that particular LL16). Plus, there is more care involved in an all wood acoustic and I am not the best about remembering to refill my humidifier.

As for your Yamaha being the loudest - I agree. Mine is a freaking canon. I actually went down a string gauge (I am using .11s on it now) and it is still loud as hell, but never muddy even under heavy strumming.

My previous prejudice against Yamaha acoustics was very stupid as they are excellent instruments, at a great price. I am sure that you will enjoy your new purchase for a very long time!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

colchar said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have an LL6 (same guitar, but with a solid top and laminate back and sides). Before buying it I had never really given Yamaha acoustics any attention as I thought they were cheap based on having tried some of their low end models, but that was a mistake on my part. I was also set on getting an all solid wood guitar but, when I bought my LL6, I thought it sounded better than the LL16 that my local store had in stock (I am not saying that the LL6 is better than the LL16, just that my particular LL6 was better than that particular LL16). Plus, there is more care involved in an all wood acoustic and I am not the best about remembering to refill my humidifier.
> 
> ...


Just goes to show you have to try an acoustic before buying it. They all sound different and you never know which one will sound the best to you. I bought my first Yamaha in the late 1960's to take guitar lessons. My brother still has that guitar. It needs a neck reset but it still sounds great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> Picked this up at the North Van L&M today. I went in to buy a full size 6 string solid wood acoustic and take advantage of the 6 month no interest sale. My budget was hopefully around $1200 but no more than $1700 plus taxes max. I tried every Gibson, Taylor, Martin, Larrivee, and Yamaha they had that was below $2,000 with solid woods. There was a very nice Larrivee with a spruce top and walnut back and sides. It was the best sounding of the lot but the action was a little high and it didn't have a pickup. The Yamaha was a very close second sound wise and it played much better than the Larrivee. The Yamaha was by far the loudest of them all. It's a little bright but my hearing is toast at high frequencies so it sounds great to me. Not as bright as the Taylors but brighter than the Gibsons, Martins and Larrivees. I am very impressed with the fit and finish. It has an Engleman spruce top, mahogany back and sides and a 5 piece mahogany neck. The binding is maple wood which looks very nice. It was also the least expensive guitar I tried.* I'm a very happy camper.*
> View attachment 170473
> View attachment 170481


You should be happy. Those are very fine guitars. I played one about a year ago and even though the neck is wrong for me, I was very, very impressed. They get lots of love on the AGF.


----------

